# What's your Pirate Name?



## AllenOK (Oct 28, 2005)

Mine is Black Rodger Flint.

http://www.fidius.org/quiz/pirate/


----------



## wasabi (Oct 28, 2005)

My pirate name is Red Anne Read

    Passion is a big part of your life, which makes sense for a pirate. Even through many pirates have a reputation for not being the brightest souls on earth, you defy the sterotypes. You've got taste and education.    Arr!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 28, 2005)

I am...*Calico Jenny Flint*


Often indecisive, you can't even choose a favorite color. You're apt to follow wherever the wind blows you, just like Calico Jack Rackham, your namesake. Like the rock flint, you're hard and sharp. But, also like flint, you're easily chipped, and sparky. Arr! 







 I would have thought I might be Parrothead Lili or something...


----------



## middie (Oct 29, 2005)

dirty bess rackham... that's NOT me !!
it said people want to throw me over 
cause i smell !!! how can that be when i
shower all the time ?


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 29, 2005)

I am Bloody Morgan Rackham.   

Every pirate lives for something different. For some, it's the open sea. For others (the masochists), it's the food. For you, it's definitely the fighting. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr! 

I must be related to you Dirty Bess!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Oct 29, 2005)

I`m a Rackham, too.. ;o))

*Mad Mary Rackham* 

Every pirate is a little bit crazy. You, though, are more than just a little bit. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr!


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 29, 2005)

This What I be.........Your pirate name is: 
Iron James Cash   A pirate's life isn't easy; it takes a tough person. That's okay with you, though, since you a tough person. You're musical, and you've got a certain style if not flair. You'll do just fine. Arr! 

Hoist That Jib, Ye Land luber ! Arr!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 29, 2005)

*Your pirate name is: *
*Mad Mary Rackham *


Every pirate is a little bit crazy. You, though, are more than just a little bit. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr!


----------



## licia (Oct 29, 2005)

Red Anne Cash and I didn't agree with anything it said about me.


----------



## ps8 (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe I should change my user name to...*Black Grace Flint*

Like anyone confronted with the harshness of robbery on the high seas, you can be pessimistic at times. Like the rock flint, you're hard and sharp. But, also like flint, you're easily chipped, and sparky. Arr!


----------



## middie (Oct 29, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I am Bloody Morgan Rackham.
> 
> Every pirate lives for something different. For some, it's the open sea. For others (the masochists), it's the food. For you, it's definitely the fighting. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr!
> 
> ...


 

so is cara and texasgirl then cause they're Mad Mary Rackham lol


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 29, 2005)

*       Captain Bess Rackham*

Even though there's no legal rank on a pirate ship, everyone recognizes you're the one in charge. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr!


----------



## Home chef (Oct 29, 2005)

*Captain Roger Rackham! *


----------



## middie (Oct 29, 2005)

more rackham's ????
wow what a big family
we must have lol


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 29, 2005)

*Your pirate name is: *

*Captain Anne Vane *

*Even though there's no legal rank on a pirate ship, everyone recognizes you're the one in charge. You tend to blend into the background occasionally, but that's okay, because it's much easier to sneak up on people and disembowel them that way. Arr! *


----------



## crewsk (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm Mad Bess Flint.

Every pirate is a little bit crazy. You, though, are more than just a little bit. Like the rock flint, you're hard and sharp. But, also like flint, you're easily chipped, and sparky.    Arr!


----------



## Antonio (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine is: 
*Mad Roger Read*
Every pirate is a little bit crazy. You, though, are more than just a little bit. Even through many pirates have a reputation for not being the brightest souls on earth, you defy the sterotypes. You've got taste and education. Arr!

That was fun!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 29, 2005)

I think that the Rackhams, being the dirty, crazy, violent bunch that we are, should take over this place!  Be ye with me? 

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Oct 29, 2005)

arrrrrrrr barbara


----------



## hellschef (Oct 29, 2005)

*Ooohhh, A Pirate Game*

ALEJANDRO "THE BUTCHER" ANDRADE DE FERRARI ALL FAMILY NAMES THAT WERE SEAFARING SALTS


----------

